# Help my pig is acting weird



## beechicken (Dec 24, 2004)

This mourning all my pig were fine doing their usual thing however this evening my young bore (3 months) was acting like he was getting down in his hips or something. what he would do is take off running dragging his lower belly and hind legs and acted like he was in pain and then just stand up like nothing was wrong and then do it again I watched him and he looked like he might have constipation but when I looked at him closer I saw 4 or 5 cuts across his back near his rump like some one had hit with something I have never seen a pig do this before I hope some one can shed some light on this. He is the largest of 3 pigs in the pen so i don't think the other two could have hurt him. OH he Is walking on his hind legs without pain but keeps doing the dragging thing can any one help?


----------



## beechicken (Dec 24, 2004)

well he is back to normal to day I don't know what his deal is if it wasn't for the marks that I saw on his back I would say he was faking it and i can't see the marks any more it's weird sorry for the trouble.


----------



## BDB (Feb 26, 2005)

I had pigs get sunburn already and they kinda act goofy like that there hind legs give out but there fine after a day or so


----------



## beechicken (Dec 24, 2004)

I never thought of that, that sounds right thanks.


----------



## bonnie in indiana (May 10, 2002)

What Is Dippity Pig?


Dippity Pig "Dippity Pig" is the name that has been given to a commonly occurring skin condition in pet potbellied pigs. A symptom of oozing sores, that may or may not be bloody, appear on the pig's back, neck or rump at the level of the spinal column. This may be accompanied by severe pain that causes the pig to scream. Also, your pig may or may not have trouble walking with its back legs. Often it drops its back end, drags it back legs, and may even appear paralyzed before standing, taking a few steps and falling again. This can be a distressing time for pet owners, especially if their pig is in pain. Any of the symptoms may or may not appear in any number of combinations. Pigs with severe skin lesions on their back can show absolutely no sign of pain, or pigs dipping and in severe pain may have no lesions. 
The actual cause of "dippity pig" is not known. It is thought "dippity pig" can be allergy related. The condition does appear to be more prevalent in the spring and summer with seasonal photosensitization and sunburn. 

Treatment of "dippity pig" is first aimed at controlling the pig's pain and relieving its stress. This can be done with anti-inflammatories, such as aspirin or cortisone. Aspirin, which is readily available, is usually adequate to relieve the pig's pain. More severe cases might need the more "potent" medications, Cortisone or Butorphanol. Cortisone and Butorphanol will usually need to be prescribed by your Veterinarian. 

Your pig will improve within 24 hours, and usually in less time than that, regardless of treatment. Since it is not clear if this is an allergic reaction many pigs suffering with "dippity pig" have been treated with antihistamines such as plain Benadryl. Even though it is unclear that these treatments are helpful to the pig, it is unlikely that they will hurt your pet. 

The standard dose of Benadryl for pigs is one mg. per pound. A 25-pound pig can be given one Benadryl capsule. It is suggested that three capsules per 100 pounds of body weight is adequate. Aspirin can be given to a pig at a dose of 5 mg. per pound. This is equivalent to 1 1/2 regular aspirin for a 100-pound pig. Note pigs are susceptible to the irritating affect of aspirin on the stomach; therefore aspirin should always be given to a pig with food. Aspirin should only be given at twelve hour intervals and should not be given for more than 24 - 48 hours unless under a veterinarians supervision. If vomiting or diarrhea develops, aspirin should be immediately discontinued. Do not give pigs any product containing acetaminophen or ibuprofen. 


This came from a Pot Belly Pig site.


----------

